# Exemestane (Aromasin) arrived. What dose?



## G3Cube

My exemestane arrived, 25 mg capsules. Difficult to split the dose to 12.5 mg with capsules. Would 25 mg eod work? The half life is only 27 hours.


----------



## pirovoliko

Everyone is different.  Can start with 25 mg eod, but check estro levels so as not to crash them and adjust if necessary, maybe 25 mg e3d.  Im fine at 12.5 eod (but my caps are 12.5)


----------



## NbleSavage

Agree with Piro: I run 12.5 eod. If you're on cycle right now, 25 Mg eod may work fine for you, but listen to your body. If you begin to feel lethargic, lose libido, depression, you're probably killing your e2 and need to switch to 25 Mg e3d as Piro suggested.


----------



## G3Cube

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with Piro: I run 12.5 eod. If you're on cycle right now, 25 Mg eod may work fine for you, but listen to your body. If you begin to feel lethargic, lose libido, depression, you're probably killing your e2 and need to switch to 25 Mg e3d as Piro suggested.



Thanks guys. Yes Noble I am on cycle. I think I will start with one pill every third or fourth day. Perhaps every Monday and Thursday. I plan on going off cycle in about four weeks. At that time I will begin hCG treatment.


----------



## 63Vette

25mg Mon, Thurs, Sat.

12.5 mg eod is perfect for me as well. The half life is not as relevant as it seems. AI is a suicide inhibitor and 27 hours in your 25mg aromasin is still 12.5 mg worth of suicide inhibitor. It will not crash your estro as easily as most AIs but you will need to keep an eye on it for sure.

What compounds are you running bro?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Popeye

63Vette said:


> 2
> What compounds are you running bro?



^^good question...and have you not been taking an AI the first X amount of weeks...why now?


----------



## Braw16

25 eod should be good but again listen to your body I fucked up and crashed my e and it sucked.


----------



## gymrat827

i do 25mg 2 or 3x a wk.


----------



## j2048b

Depends on u! When i first started aro, hit it every other day for 3 weeks and my e2 crashed hard! Then had to readjust eventually leading to 25 mlg every wednesday and that was it for me!

So try what these guys are suggesting and adjust if ur e2 crashes


----------



## mistah187

I was runnin 12.5 eod, just got my bloods and my est was at 168. I'm def going to Ed.


----------



## j2048b

mistah187 said:


> I was runnin 12.5 eod, just got my bloods and my est was at 168. I'm def going to Ed.



Was that total or estradial or estrone?


----------



## coltmc4545

You can split open the caps and adjust your dosage that way also. Just throw the powder in some OJ or Gatorade. Half life in men is actually about 9 hrs.


----------



## Patriot1405

^^^is this right?  Was always under the impression, unless its a very small capsule, that a filler is added to the compound to fill the cap. Thus splitting the capsule in half doesn't mean you'll have half the compound if that side of the capsule has the filler. I could be wrong, but that's how I always understood it.


----------



## g0re

Patriot1405 said:


> ^^^is this right?  Was always under the impression, unless its a very small capsule, that a filler is added to the compound to fill the cap. Thus splitting the capsule in half doesn't mean you'll have half the compound if that side of the capsule has the filler. I could be wrong, but that's how I always understood it.



Pretty sure the active ingredient is mixed with the filler pretty thoroughly before it is capped.


----------



## G3Cube

63Vette said:


> 25mg Mon, Thurs, Sat.
> 
> 12.5 mg eod is perfect for me as well. The half life is not as relevant as it seems. AI is a suicide inhibitor and 27 hours in your 25mg aromasin is still 12.5 mg worth of suicide inhibitor. It will not crash your estro as easily as most AIs but you will need to keep an eye on it for sure.
> 
> What compounds are you running bro?
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Test blend 400 and EQ. I was running Deca with Test for the last year, but have now developed gyno. My E2 is off the chart.


----------



## G3Cube

Popeye said:


> ^^good question...and have you not been taking an AI the first X amount of weeks...why now?



I never took an AI at all. I wish now I had. I have developed gynecomastia, and now I must start bringing down the E2 levels.


----------



## G3Cube

coltmc4545 said:


> You can split open the caps and adjust your dosage that way also. Just throw the powder in some OJ or Gatorade. Half life in men is actually about 9 hrs.



True. Although the documentation says it is practically insoluble in water.


----------



## G3Cube

mistah187 said:


> I was runnin 12.5 eod, just got my bloods and my est was at 168. I'm def going to Ed.



My E2 tested at 696 pmol/L.


----------



## Alpha

G3Cube said:


> My E2 tested at 696 pmol/L.



Ouch!! Not good


----------



## whitelml

696 is very high.  My estradiol came back at 88.  I don't have any bloat, libido is fine, no water but I'm gonna start aromasin at 7mg ED


----------



## mattyice

Imo aromasin is best during pct due to its effect of stimulating test production... 12.5-25mg eod. On cycle i prefer adex.  Its easier to control e levels.


----------



## G3Cube

mattyice said:


> Imo aromasin is best during pct due to its effect of stimulating test production... 12.5-25mg eod. On cycle i prefer adex.  Its easier to control e levels.



Thanks. I didn't know exemestane stimulated test production.


----------

